# I need some help here... Damn Mac Bashers



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 12, 2003)

I am the admin of a VW Club in Rochester NY called dubr. This post was aimed directly at me:

http://forums.dubr.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2471&highlight=



> http://home.comcast.net/~denisemmcgrath/mac.wmv





> ... macs suck. bill gates this, bill gates that, what OS still supports the most amount of software out there? thats right. Windows. With the advent of XP, i don't even know why people bother with overpriced, underpowered macs.



So if any of you feel so inclined, please sign on and post rebuttal

http://forums.dubr.com


----------



## AlliedComputing (Aug 12, 2003)

We recently went through a similar thing with a local school district, the board was sure that the school needed PCs to properly educate the students. Here is some info that should help, but a warning, there is a TON of info on this site.

http://macvspc.info/

also for specific comparisons between OS X and win XP take a look at

http://forgetcomputers.com/~jdroz/05.html

hope this info helps.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 12, 2003)

i just hope about 50 people from macosx.com log in and post their rebuttals. so far we have 2


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm posting now. God, this is gonna be funny.... 
Don't worry, the community here will take  care of this, they won't know what hit them


----------



## tree (Aug 12, 2003)

::love::


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh gosh:



> Where did the mac guy's other angry post go?



My post is GONE! **** Mods..


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 13, 2003)

what did you say? ^^ :-D


----------



## Xeiliex (Aug 13, 2003)

I live in rochester. Mac bashers around here... oh no we can't have that can we.... 

i


----------



## RacerX (Aug 13, 2003)

Why respond to them at all. The last 24-48 hours has been an excellent example of why and how Macs are better than PC's.

... I love how they think PCs are easier to navigate. I've heard just how great PCs are for last 15 years. It is no more true now then it was back when they were using DOS or Windows 1-3.1. If things are so great in the PC world, why did they need a more Mac like system? Why didn't they stick with DOS or the GUI of the original Windows?

Besides, VWs aren't exactly a mass market car in the US. Surely they should know how Mac users feel. Or have they never defended VWs before? I know I've come across VW bashers from time to time.


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

I've been filtering through AC's first link for, oh, an hour or so, and I came across an article so hilarious I had to post it before continuing anything else.  The path to this page is MacvsPC.info > What PC Advocates Aren't Saying > Hating Macs 101 > this.  *OMFG!!!*


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's another page I came across.  This one is 50 reasons Windows is "better" than Mac.  It hasn't been updated for several years, so already many of the arguments made are moot.  But in most cases, the author skims over the Mac's features, makes brief references, or makes outright lies about the Mac's capabilities.

http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Sector/9295/pc-advantage/50-pc-advantages-list.html

EDIT:  Perhaps all the "rouge programs" should be treated with lipstick as well, perhaps a little mascara?


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice links, arden 

Man, I want to throttle that last guy...


----------



## Xeiliex (Aug 13, 2003)

Well the people there aren't bad folks. Nice little club really. I've been posting are you  sure they were attacking you directly seems like loose ended joke to me.


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

Xeiliex:  Does it go something like:

"I heard you was talkin' s*** about my Mac, bizatch!  (pulls gun)  You wanna talk s*** now, moddafokka?  Huh?  Do you?"

Dlloyd:  You're a web designer, just make a website combatting each of his points and send him the link.  Be sure to make each point clear on how the Mac has the advantage, instead of his way of not telling the whole story or simply lying about features of the Mac.  Besides, that site is about 5 years old, so you should be able to nullify many of his points based on OS X alone.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah  Maybe I will


----------



## Xeiliex (Aug 13, 2003)

lol good one.  

well this is finished... the thread is locked, and think those guys are little more wiser to the wear about what they say and do and if their not then i don't know to tell you.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 13, 2003)

lol, the whole thing was worth a good hoot. especially considering how seriously some of them were taking it


----------



## Xeiliex (Aug 13, 2003)

yes it was


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

Heh, post something inflammatory about VW's.  Then you'll see sparks fly and posts actually erupting in flames.


----------



## Xeiliex (Aug 13, 2003)

lol that would be funny...but i said before it's time to drop it.


----------



## phatcactus (Aug 14, 2003)

Wow, people are still doin' the Mac vs. Windows thing?  Are we stuck in 1995, people?  GROW UP!  

And by the way.  My dad can beat up ALL your dads.  No, seriously.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 14, 2003)

M$ is the best! Intel and Amd rule! Apple sucks!


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

What, is he a professional boxer, cactus?  Is your dad Cactus Jack?


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok, hulk. OUT! NOW! 
I don't CARE if you're gonna get mad


----------



## Funky Larma (Aug 15, 2003)

Been reading through this and the VW dub thread. All I can say was the clip was really quite good, made me laugh.

I'm not anti-mac by any means but come on, there is a lighter side to life.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

That movie will forever be hosted at MacComedy.


----------

